# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Ventura appreciation thread.

## Sagan

I just want to thank you for all the support you have given me over the years in my darkest times. You are a wonderful person with a very kind heart. I wish you the best on your life's journey, and hope great things lie ahead for you. I am sorry to see you are leaving, but you have to do what's best for you. Take care of yourself my friend and be well!

----------


## JustGaara

Thanks for always chatting to me even though I'm an anxious freak! I wish I could have been less anxious and gotten to know you better. Anyway, take care. I wish you the best  ::

----------


## panda

We will always be here for you just like you've been to all of us.  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm sad that you're leaving us, but totally understand that we all change and grow and need to take different paths for different reasons. Don't forget that this place is your home, ok? Thank you for all your time and energy building this place. You have my email if you ever want to talk, ok? 

Stay who you are, because i kinda really like you.  ::): 

Thanks again!

Cindy

----------


## Koalafan

Im gonna miss you  ::  I hope that whatever it is youre going through it turns out okay!!!!!!  :Hug:

----------


## Anteros

> We will always be here for you just like you've been to all of us.



Hear, hear!   ::  

And she's not going anywhere!!!  :Hug:

----------


## Harpuia

Ventura, wherever you are right now, I hope you are ok.  You know where you can contact me at anytime.   ::(:

----------


## Koalafan

> Hear, hear!   
> 
> And she's not going anywhere!!!



Good!  :Celebrate:  I was planning on giving her a koala boppa!!!! :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Coffee

Whaaaat where is she going? Why am I so out of the loop?

----------


## Anteros

^ No, she's not leaving.  Just going through a rough patch right now and trying to withdraw.

Everything's okay now, though. http://anxietyspace.com/forums/showgroups.php

----------


## WintersTale

I'm going to miss her friendship. Please drop me a PM on here or Facebook sometime, okay?  ::(:

----------


## Cam

Hope you feel better, Ventura. If anyone can get through a rough patch it's you!

----------


## onawheel

♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥

----------


## Chantellabella

Total group hug for Ventura and anyone who wants one. You guys, I hope you understand how much you are loved around here.  ::   (that's the closest I can find for a group hug smiley............oh what the heck..........some brewskis would be pretty good about now, huh?)  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Koalafan

> Total group hug for Ventura and anyone who wants one. You guys, I hope you understand how much you are loved around here.   (that's the closest I can find for a group hug smiley............oh what the heck..........some brewskis would be pretty good about now, huh?)



100% agree with this post!!!!!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

JcGrey, 

Thanks for finding the group hug smileys! 

And I just wanted to tell Neptunus that her spam zapping skills are awesome! When I see that line through a person's name I can just imagine her standing there with smoking mouse in hand, saying, "Got another one!!" Good shooting my friend!

----------


## Sagan

You guys are making me tear up. I know, I know it's the internet. But our small community here is close and there for one another.

----------


## Chantellabella

> You guys are making me tear up. I know, I know it's the internet. But our small community here is close and there for one another.




I have to agree. I've never been on a forum like this one. I have no fear of posting anything in my heart because I know that caring, sensitive, real friends will listen and offer hope, concern, unconditional acceptance and honesty with compassion. 

Ventura, Neptunus and everyone else.............it's because of your hearts that this place is as JcGrey describes. I agree with him. 

Is there a like button around here?

----------


## onawheel



----------


## jsgt

Kay, sometimes you don't have to fight all by yourself...and this thread proves that. Sending hugs your way...  :Hug:

----------


## kc1895

Please don't leave us again.

----------


## Harpuia

Think I wanted to mention some appreciation too for CaduceusGUILT as well.  You guys really have made an amazing site that's Harpuia approved.

And believe me, there aren't many sites that can get my seal of approval.  Just ask those who know my reputation.   :Razz:

----------

